# General > Politics >  Isis reveals map of countries in Europe it wants to dominate by 2020

## BetterTogether

Here's the link to an article in the daily express read for yourselves.


http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/597...sab-al-Zarqawi

----------


## davth

> Here's the link to an article in the daily express read for yourselves.http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/597...sab-al-Zarqawi


 That's not anything newI want to be a multi millionaire by 2020, I doubt that will happen either

----------


## sids

Anyone who really wanted to read your favourite stupid rag would buy it.

----------


## BetterTogether

> Anyone who really wanted to read your favourite stupid rag would buy it.


So sorry I didn't use the Guardian .

----------


## sids

> So sorry I didn't use the Guardian .


How about using discretion, rather than bombarding the forum with links to newspaper stories?

----------


## BetterTogether

No one forces you to read them or are you now arbiter and censor of all that can be posted on e org ?

If you dislike the articles then go to the general forum and read the threads up there !

----------


## Fulmar

I wonder if IS will have to think again re its plans to extend the caliphate to China after the latter's latest demonstration of its military capability, only the other week which has even the Americans running scared.
Maybe the IS fighters should sit down and play a few rounds of the board game 'Risk' as then they would discover how difficult it is to hold onto Europe and also, the impossibility (in that game) of spreading yourself too thinly when you don't have a great many armies to 'play' with. And IS are a minority group, though with powerful backers behind the scenes.
As regards the USA, I am sure that they are worried about IS and another terrorist attack at home.
Have to say though that if I were a US citizen, the 'terrorist' whom I would most fear would be my fellow citizen toting a legal gun since, as President Obama keeps on pointing out (though it falls on deaf ears), more Americans continue to lose their life prematurely and violently by that means than by any act that is or has been classed as terrorism.

----------


## BetterTogether

You make some interesting points Fulmar.

Nice to see we have two less Isis operatives to worry about after today's news.

But during the Prime Ministers speech today he mentioned some 155 terrorist strikes have been foiled this year.

It may seem amusing to some to mock posts like this one but they fail to engage with the reality of how terrorists work and quite how fanatical the ISIS followers are.

It's been no secret that hundreds have been recruited from within the UK and some have returned to these shores already. 
Do those who chose to just belittle these posts honestly think we aren't under constant threat from these extremists or does another atrocity have to occur before they will realise the threat is real and palpable.

Maybe they should be better off remembering the massacre that recently occurred in Tunisia when one man decided to take action and consider the potential for the same type of incident to occur on our own shores.

----------


## sids

> No one forces you to read them or are you now arbiter and censor of all that can be posted on e org ?
> 
> If you dislike the articles then go to the general forum and read the threads up there !


Stop spamming the forum with junk.

Please.

----------


## BetterTogether

> Stop spamming the forum with junk.Please.


How about you stop trolling and go read articles and comment on threads that interest you.

----------

